# Membership Dues?



## CMF (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't remember if I paid my membership dues . . . how do I check?

Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 29, 2009)

No dues for the TUG bbs.   Moving to About the Rest of TUG.

Log into your account at http://tug2.com/tugmembers/Login.aspx -- it wil tell you your member status and expiration date.


----------



## CMF (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm paid up. 

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 10, 2010)

Just looked - never realized where it was - paid up til June.


----------

